# 'I never loved him' - Turkish footballer admits murdering five-year-old son & blaming coronavirus



## MrJokerRager (May 16, 2020)

'I never loved him' - Turkish footballer admits murdering five-year-old son & blaming coronavirus | Goal.com
					

A former Turkish top-flight footballer has admitted murdering his five-year-old son, 11 days after it was officially ruled that the child had died of natural causes.




					www.goal.com
				




http://archive.md/Renz5
The 33-year-old, who previously played a single season in the top flight of football in Turkey, said he smothered his child to death with a pillow
A former Turkish top-flight footballer has admitted murdering his five-year-old son, 11 days after it was officially ruled that the child had died of natural causes.

Former Super Lig player Cevher Toktas, 33, took his son Kasim to hospital on April 23 with a cough and a high fever, and both were quarantined as they were showing the usual signs of coronavirus.

Later in the day, Toktas called doctors into the boy's room saying he was having trouble breathing. The child was rushed to intensive care, but died. It was ruled he had passed away as a result of Covid-19 and he was buried, however, Toktas has now admitted he suffocated his own child to death with a pillow.

Reports in Turkey said Toktas had handed himself in to Carsi Police Station, and gave a statement in which he said he had never loved his son and had killed him in hospital.

An official statement by Toktas, provided by the Bursa Office of the Prosecutor, read: “I pressed a pillow on my son who was lying on his back. For 15 minutes, I pressed down on the pillow without lifting it up. My son was struggling during that time. After he stopped moving, I lifted the pillow. Then I yelled for doctors to help to draw any suspicions away from me.

“I never loved my younger son after he was born. I don’t know why I don’t love him. The sole reason why I killed him that day is because I didn’t like him. I don’t have any mental issues."

Toktas, who said he had handed himself in after later feeling remorseful for his actions, has been arrested and is awaiting trial, while his son's body has been exhumed for a new autopsy.

Days before admitting to murdering his son, Toktas had posted a picture of Kasim's grave on his Facebook page, with the caption: "Don't depend on the world."

Toktas, a centre-back, had been playing for Bursa Yildirimspor in the Turkish Regional Amateur League, the fifth tier of football in the country.

He previously played for a number of clubs in Turkey, and had a season in the Super Lig - the national top flight - in 2008-09 with Hacettepe SK.


----------



## Tim Buckley (May 16, 2020)

The mental functions of that guy were little more than those of a feral animal, I hope his prision mates love him a lot more than he loved his son.


----------



## Judge Holden (May 16, 2020)

Tim Buckley said:


> The mental functions of that guy were little more than those of a feral animal, I hope his prision mates love him a lot more than he loved his son.


Oh-blig-atory


----------



## Robert James (May 16, 2020)

Yeah the father is a piece of shit and all, but if suffocation was deemed death by coronavirus it draws to question how many are classified as corona for a scarier number.


----------



## beautiful person (May 16, 2020)

> “I never loved my younger son after he was born. I don’t know why I don’t love him. *The sole reason why I killed him that day is because I didn’t like him.* I don’t have any mental issues."


A five-year-old.

A _five-year-old_.


----------



## JamusActimus (May 16, 2020)

it's just a cell cluster bro


----------



## drain (May 16, 2020)

Some people aren't fit to be parents, and when I say that, a lot of angry parents get their pants in a twist saying ''but I love my children!''
Yeah man, but there's people out there who don't. Who, for whatever reason, decided to have a child even if deep down maybe they knew they couldn't handle it. Some people get pressured by society to have kids and marry and all that jazz, but the reality is some aren't cut for it.


----------



## Anonymus Fluhre (May 16, 2020)

Robert James said:


> Yeah the father is a piece of shit and all, but if suffocation was deemed death by coronavirus it draws to question how many are classified as corona for a scarier number.


There's been a good number of reports of deaths being ruled COVID-19. It's like they're told to rule it as such without any actual tests done. First time I heard of an intentional murder being ruled COVID-19 though.


----------



## thismanlies (May 16, 2020)

> Later in the day, Toktas called doctors into the boy's room saying he was having trouble breathing. The child was rushed to intensive care, but died. It was ruled he had passed away as a result of Covid-19 and he was buried, however, Toktas has now admitted he suffocated his own child to death with a pillow.



To anyone planning any murders.

I would highly recommend you watch some of those forensic science shows. And I don't mean those fictional ones like CSI. I mean the ones based on real stories like Forensic Files. And when you do that, I highly recommend you pay attention to two details. The first is I want you to pay attention to what these killers did for a living. You'd be surprised at who thought they could get away with it. . The second detail I want you to pay attention to is the lengths these people went to cover their tracks. I've seen a police detective who knew how forensic science works get busted for murder and I've seen an arson investigator get busted for arson. I've even seen a guy who created a new identity for himself after murdering his family get caught because a sculptor not only predicted how he'd age but what kind of glasses he'd be wearing decades after his crimes were committed.

Point is, murder's a bad idea. Smarter people than you have tried it and got caught.


----------



## Lunete (May 16, 2020)

What about the boy's mother? Couldn't he have just left them like every other deadbeat? Now he's probably going to spend the rest of his life in a Turkish prison.


----------



## Monika H. (May 16, 2020)

The piece of shit admitted the murder?
Strange, I'd have bet he would have denied the kid ever existed for like 90 years.


----------



## The best and greatest (May 16, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> To anyone planning any murders.
> 
> I would highly recommend you watch some of those forensic science shows. And I don't mean those fictional ones like CSI. I mean the ones based on real stories like Forensic Files. And when you do that, I highly recommend you pay attention to two details. The first is I want you to pay attention to what these killers did for a living. You'd be surprised at who thought they could get away with it. . The second detail I want you to pay attention to is the lengths these people went to cover their tracks. I've seen a police detective who knew how forensic science works get busted for murder and I've seen an arson investigator get busted for arson. I've even seen a guy who created a new identity for himself after murdering his family get caught because a sculptor not only predicted how he'd age but what kind of glasses he'd be wearing decades after his crimes were committed.
> 
> Point is, murder's a bad idea. Smarter people than you have tried it and got caught.


The trick is to make sure they never find a body. A missing person can't be declared a homicide victim.


----------



## thismanlies (May 16, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> The trick is to make sure they never find a body. A missing person can't be declared a homicide victim.


Search: Murder convictions without a body
Results


----------



## The best and greatest (May 16, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> Search: Murder convictions without a body
> Results


Obviously nothing is  100% foolproof, given sometimes people get convicted for crimes  they didn't even commit.  But I think its fair to say that murder charges are A LOT harder to bring to trial when you can't prove the victim is even dead.


----------



## thismanlies (May 16, 2020)

The best and greatest said:


> Obviously nothing is  100% foolproof, given sometimes people get convicted for crimes  they didn't even commit.  But I think its fair to say that murder charges are A LOT harder to bring to trial when you can't prove the victim is even dead.


_Technically_ that's true. I mean, _technically _Carole Baskin has never been officially charged with murder. Millions of people just so happen to think she knows what happened to he former husband Don Lewis.


----------



## Sir Wesley Tailpipe (May 16, 2020)

Guess the kid was Armenian.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (May 17, 2020)

These are the same people who frequently and obviously fake injuries in some lame attempt to get an advantage in their shitty kicking sport game. Of course they have no souls.


----------



## Safir (May 26, 2020)

thismanlies said:


> To anyone planning any murders.
> 
> I would highly recommend you watch some of those forensic science shows. And I don't mean those fictional ones like CSI. I mean the ones based on real stories like Forensic Files. And when you do that, I highly recommend you pay attention to two details. The first is I want you to pay attention to what these killers did for a living. You'd be surprised at who thought they could get away with it. . The second detail I want you to pay attention to is the lengths these people went to cover their tracks. I've seen a police detective who knew how forensic science works get busted for murder and I've seen an arson investigator get busted for arson. I've even seen a guy who created a new identity for himself after murdering his family get caught because a sculptor not only predicted how he'd age but what kind of glasses he'd be wearing decades after his crimes were committed.
> 
> Point is, murder's a bad idea. Smarter people than you have tried it and got caught.


It's selection bias at work. They only air entertaining stories, which means it was ruled a murder and the perp was probably caught. The truly A++ murders are accidents or natural causes. Also, anatomy is real, good artists have to have an understanding of it, but the glasses thing is pure asstrology.

A person I knew IRL was hit on the head by a neighbor with a shovel in broad daylight because of a land dispute and died. Natural causes. Another person I knew IRL was asked to come home from work by his cheating wife in the middle of the day, which he did, and was "attacked somewhere on the way home" (tied up, beaten and strangled) by "an unknown assailant", after which he came home and died of injuries. No leads.

Smart rational people do get caught more often than their intelligence would suggest, because they're the ones who have a utilitarian reason to kill and often tried to resolve the situation peacefully, so everyone knows about the conflict. If you're not a rational person who wants to murder someone for an utilitarian reason, but are instead a violent psycho out to murder friends and strangers, it's easier. We've got a thread about a halfwit jogger beating nursing home patients to near death, and that informaton only came to light because the jogger recorded itself and posted the vids online. If you want to murder people, go be a nurse, the medical establishment will even helpfully cover up for you.


----------



## Trapitalism (May 26, 2020)

UnKillFill said:


> These are the same people who frequently and obviously fake injuries in some lame attempt to get an advantage in their shitty kicking sport game. Of course they have no souls.


Especially if they're ☪.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (May 26, 2020)

"I don't have any mental problems" said the man who murdered his five-year-old son because he just felt like it I guess


----------



## Shovelbird (Mar 29, 2021)

thismanlies said:


> Point is, murder's a bad idea. Smarter people than you have tried it and got caught.


like that would stop anyone


----------

